# pet shop licence please help



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

hi there people, i am filling in an application for a pet shop licence however need some help.

i have an application form here and it gives me the options to tell the council which animals i will be selling, the thing is.. i am planning to open a shop that only deals in reptiles, now...

would it make the application-shop look more friendlier to the council if i told them i will also be selling budgeries, hamsters cats, dogs fish etc as well as reptiles, and once i get the licence sell reptiles only anyway?...

or make it easier for me if i just told them it will only be reptiles and supplies and get the licence that way?

also, here are some questions i am struggling on...
##


heating arrangements:

lighting arrangements (natural and artificial):

water supply:

arrangements for food storage:

arrangements for disposal of excreta:

types of pets intended to be sold and age at which they will be sold, proposed numbers and details of accomodation- 

here is the application form if you would also like to have a look at it so you can see the form like i can, all help is welcome
http://www.barnet.gov.uk/pet_shop_app.pdf


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Your only other posts are to call people "doughnuts" for sensible questions,and then you ask this,your either really dumb or a troll,which is it?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Berber King said:


> Your only other posts are to call people "doughnuts" for sensible questions,and then you ask this,your either really dumb or a troll,which is it?


 well said


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

If you cannot answer these questions do you actually understand what is involved when running a shop, what about the questions on your annual return or your vat return, why would you need to lie to your local licensing authority


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

*these people obviously dont undersatnd what you are asking, you just need some pionters as you are not sure how to answer the questions*


reptile products uk said:


> hi there people, i am filling in an application for a pet shop licence however need some help.
> 
> i have an application form here and it gives me the options to tell the council which animals i will be selling, the thing is.. i am planning to open a shop that only deals in reptiles, now...
> 
> ...


 *i hope this all helps, i will have to fill out this for in about 5 years time as well*


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

hi, i have recently just completed an application.

pm me if you need any help

remember they check everything so even if your planning on ever having 1 hamster you would need to include it


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

i put down animals that i dont intend on stocking, incase i am asked to order in a certain parrot or mammal for example!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

ChrisKing said:


> i put down animals that i dont intend on stocking, incase i am asked to order in a certain parrot or mammal for example!


Exactly, and because i get a lot of animals brought to me if i was ever to have anything even in shop that was just living their ie my own African grey or a rescue glider i had they have to be on list too. I keep iguanas but don't sell them, they had to be on the list 

I listed all the animals i have and have had in last 5 years to be on right side.

remember to check your measurements of enclosures etc as if the area doesnt support your response your gonna look pretty silly ! lol


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

.....


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Your only other posts are to call people "doughnuts" for sensible questions,and then you ask this,your either really dumb or a troll,which is it?


Quote By:
Berber King-

"Your the muppet you tool,that "handler" has more experience and knowledge of reptiles in his litttle finger than you do in your whole body id guess.Your obviously too stupid to get the humour on an entertainment section of a radio show."



berber,
you called me a troll and moaned at me for calling somebody a doughnut and youre are total hypocrite, you've called a member a MUPPET, A TOOL & STUPID in a single quote.
do your homework before you mess with people.


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

dax said:


> Exactly, and because i get a lot of animals brought to me if i was ever to have anything even in shop that was just living their ie my own African grey or a rescue glider i had they have to be on list too. I keep iguanas but don't sell them, they had to be on the list
> 
> I listed all the animals i have and have had in last 5 years to be on right side.
> 
> remember to check your measurements of enclosures etc as if the area doesnt support your response your gonna look pretty silly ! lol


thanks dax, all help is appreciated buddy


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> well said


before you jump on the bandwagon, the person you agreed with called somebody THREE names in ONE post. this only makes you a troll, not me like you've agreed.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be honest. I think anyone that can't answer those questions needs to think very very carefully if they are ready to own their own business let alone one involving highly specialised animals.

Seriously, which part of 'how are you going to heat them' are you struggling with?


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

tarantulabarn said:


> If you cannot answer these questions do you actually understand what is involved when running a shop, what about the questions on your annual return or your vat return, why would you need to lie to your local licensing authority


Well we know you can't run a pet shop that's why u obviously deliver for a living. However VAT, TAX Returns etc have erm how would you say .. NOTHING TO DO WITH JUST A PET SHOP U NUTJOB! 

Do you have an off licence? Because it seems you can't comprehend the details I actually asked for & what your talking about - If in future u wish to lick other members rears, please feel free to do so but not on my posts! 

where did lying to the local authority come into play? do you have any sense?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

reptile products uk said:


> Well we know you can't run a pet shop that's why u obviously deliver for a living. However VAT, TAX Returns etc have erm how would you say .. NOTHING TO DO WITH JUST A PET SHOP U NUTJOB!
> 
> Do you have an off licence? Because it seems you can't comprehend the details I actually asked for & what your talking about - If in future u wish to lick other members rears, please feel free to do so but not on my posts!
> 
> where did lying to the local authority come into play? do you have any sense?


 
How to make friends and influence people........




OP - might I suggest you control your temper a little as about 20% of you total post count so far on this forum involve some sort of abuse towards other members. I'd hate to have to dish out infractions so early in your RFUK life...


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

bothrops said:


> I'll be honest. I think anyone that can't answer those questions needs to think very very carefully if they are ready to own their own business let alone one involving highly specialised animals.
> 
> Seriously, which part of 'how are you going to heat them' are you struggling with?


 
hi mod, i asked for suggestions, not QUESTIONS.
the questions which are the matter of the subject on the form require experienced shop owners views.

if your mother worked at the local council, would she know what i meant if i told her i was going to keep my pythons warm using heatmat's and variable thermostats, auto dimming thermostats, night drop thermostats.


god, you guys need jesus


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

reptile products uk said:


> hi mod, i asked for suggestions, not QUESTIONS.
> the questions which are the matter of the subject on the form require experienced shop owners views.
> 
> if your mother worked at the local council, would she know what i meant if i told her i was going to keep my pythons warm using heatmat's and variable thermostats, auto dimming thermostats, night drop thermostats.
> ...


 
Firstly you stated "here are some questions I'm *struggling* on"...you did not state that you would like some 'advice' on answering them, or on how to word the answers. As I stated, if your are struggling on such basic questions, I wonder what else you may struggle with.


Secondly, if my mother worked at the council for the department that issues pet shop licenses I would hope very strongly that she would totally and fully comprehend the terms 'variable thermostats, suto dimming thermostats and night drop thermostats (and on top of that I would hope very strongly that they would know which ones should be attached to which types of heating element, the specific species that would require each variant and the total loading capacities/sockets required for the fire regs.....etc etc....)




P.S. Jesus? Seriously? Have you not read my sig?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have found that sometimes the simplest question can be the hardest to answer. this happens to many people including me. you get a question and have no idea how to answer it or what they are asking, your mind goes totally blank. and so when you do what i did, which was just lenghten the question and put it into terms that are easier to understand. i have to get my friends and family to do this for me


----------



## route (Apr 1, 2011)

reptile products uk said:


> hi mod, i asked for suggestions, not QUESTIONS.
> the questions which are the matter of the subject on the form require experienced shop owners views.
> 
> if your mother worked at the local council, would she know what i meant if i told her i was going to keep my pythons warm using heatmat's and variable thermostats, auto dimming thermostats, night drop thermostats.
> ...


 seriously, 10,000 sperm and u were the fastest:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptile products uk said:


> the questions which are the matter of the subject on the form require experienced shop owners views.


Not necessarily.

Some of them just require retail experience.
Or having spoken to one's local council about what the council wants to know you know.
Or having spoken to other shops in your council area to know how they did things.

Explain the heating you will use, how you will regulate it and how you will prevent the animals coming in contact with it if necessary.

Explain the lighting you will use, whether it will be on constantly or set to a timer/turned off at night.

Explain where you will be storing any food for the animals, whether their food will be with the same food that customers will be purchasing, etc.

Tell them what company you've hired to collect the shop rubbish, or what company you plan to engage for that.

Then fill in the checklist on the second page of the application form for "how many of what" you plan to (or ever expect to) stock in your shop.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

reptile products uk said:


> Well we know you can't run a pet shop that's why u obviously deliver for a living. However VAT, TAX Returns etc have erm how would you say .. NOTHING TO DO WITH JUST A PET SHOP U NUTJOB!
> 
> 
> > Riiiiiiight........
> ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

> would it make the application-shop look more friendlier to the council if i told them i will also be selling budgeries, hamsters cats, dogs fish etc as well as reptiles, and once i get the licence sell reptiles only anyway?...


The one thing I will say is do NOT LIE to your local council regarding the number of animals you will be housing. They are not there to judge the "cuddly" aspect of your business, it is irrelevant if you are starting a pet shop to stock with 1000 snakes or 1000 cute bunnies. What is relevant is when you are inspected, your inspector will need to see the housing for all of the animals you've listed. If you list birds, bunnies, kittens, whatever and you do not have the housing set up for them, you are going to get declined anyway.

If you list 100 snakes and you have setups for 100 snakes, there you go then. If you decide at a later date to keep additional species, you can have the PSL amended during the year with no extra fees; but you will likely be reinspected to ensure you have the correct setups for the new animals/numbers. You do not need therefore to list everything you may ever keep - list what you're planning to keep in the next 6 months, keep it realistic and simple.

They will also consider your experience and your qualifications - if you have no experience and no qualifications in keeping birds/mammals and you only want to keep snakes, lying in order to make your shop seem more "friendly", is going to backfire when they come and ask you questions about your knowledge/qualifications.

Do not lie, about anything at all on your application, as it's only giving them a very large grounds for refusal. No inspector should judge you because you're choosing to keep a shop with snakes, they are there to ensure that the shop is run in a correct way and the animals are looked after correctly, not to make personal judgements on your stocking choices.

And on a side note, for the love of god please stop insulting people just because you don't like what they they are saying!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

reptile products uk said:


> Well we know you can't run a pet shop that's why u obviously deliver for a living. However VAT, TAX Returns etc have erm how would you say .. NOTHING TO DO WITH JUST A PET SHOP U NUTJOB!
> 
> Do you have an off licence? Because it seems you can't comprehend the details I actually asked for & what your talking about - If in future u wish to lick other members rears, please feel free to do so but not on my posts!
> 
> where did lying to the local authority come into play? do you have any sense?


well I bet your future customers cant wait to visit your shop for a dressing down.

Customer Service Skills - Tips and Advice For Success! This might be worth a read : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptile products uk said:


> However VAT, TAX Returns etc have erm how would you say .. NOTHING TO DO WITH JUST A PET SHOP U NUTJOB!


VAT / tax is important to _any_ business (and a pet shop HAS to be run as a business, not as a large personal collection, or you aren't actually making any money) that makes over a certain amount of turnover every year. Not profit, but money-coming-in. So you would need to be prepared - if you intend to be a successful shop - for filling out your VAT returns.

Having a good accountant (or being able to do your own accounting) is important, too - working out whether you're actually making money or whether you're feeding tenners into a chipper-shredder.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

reptile products uk said:


> Quote By:
> Berber King-
> 
> "Your the muppet you tool,that "handler" has more experience and knowledge of reptiles in his litttle finger than you do in your whole body id guess.Your obviously too stupid to get the humour on an entertainment section of a radio show."
> ...


You read through loads of posts just to quote that,and have insulted more people as your thread goes on.Good luck with your venture,you are really going to need it......


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

sorry to jump in, but you lots started on him first, all he was asking for was advice and a little help. all he has done is defended him self


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

@ rosanna123

Your problem is that you go into threads, defending the WRONG people from good forum members and then you get yourself into arguments when there was no need for you to go and defend that person anyway. From what ive been told via other forum members, this is what you seem to do, day in day out.

Now, if he had a better attitude before and On this thread then things may have turned out better and people would of been happy to help him.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> sorry to jump in, but you lots started on him first, all he was asking for was advice and a little help. all he has done is defended him self


I think the issue is people consider he has made a fair few rude posts to other members asking questions, and now he asks rather basic questions(considering he wants to run a business) himself...and seems to think VAT and such isn't part of running a pet shop..


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have had many problems on this forum, with people having ago at me when all i have done is ask for help. one of them being me wanting to open a pet shop myself. all i done was ask for advice on what i needed to consider ect. the OP may have made rube posts in the past, but this time he is asking for help


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

It helps if that defense is conducted logicaly, politely and with reasonable explanation. 

Verbally abusing members who raise pertinent questions and legitimate worries is not smart. Especially in someone who could soon be dealing with the public and the tax man ( who believe it or not is a hell of a lot less friendly and even more judgmental then you obviously believe this forum to be)

In my opinion if this is the way the op deals with criticism and questions (in this case legitimate, that won't always be the case in the real world) then the prospective business is down the toilet.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Heres one good rule of thumb, if you need to ask on a public forum what is required to open a pet shop - you are not ready to open a pet shop, all the info you could possibly need is out there for you to find, if you are correctly motivated you will already have this info, If you cant fill in the form - you are not ready to own a pet shop, if you dont think VAT will matter - you are not ready to open a pet shop, If you havent already liased with your local council and told them what you propose to do and asked for their input and suggestions first - then you are not ready to open a pet shop, if you havent found out who the vet is that will be doing your inspection and asked their opinion - you are not ready to open a pet shop. Submitting a pet shop licence application shouldn't be like doing a school test and hoping you pass, you should be working with these people to ensure you get approved and that they know what you are planning and you know exactly what they will require and expect of you. Never ever ever lie in a professional capacity as it will bite you later down the line.


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why are quite a few of you guys being hostile towards him? He is only asking a question. This is what the forum is for. Just give the guy some advice


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Heres one good rule of thumb, if you need to ask on a public forum what is required to open a pet shop - you are not ready to open a pet shop, all the info you could possibly need is out there for you to find, if you are correctly motivated you will already have this info, If you cant fill in the form - you are not ready to own a pet shop, if you dont think VAT will matter - you are not ready to open a pet shop, If you havent already liased with your local council and told them what you propose to do and asked for their input and suggestions first - then you are not ready to open a pet shop, if you havent found out who the vet is that will be doing your inspection and asked their opinion - you are not ready to open a pet shop. Submitting a pet shop licence application shouldn't be like doing a school test and hoping you pass, you should be working with these people to ensure you get approved and that they know what you are planning and you know exactly what they will require and expect of you. Never ever ever lie in a professional capacity as it will bite you later down the line.


i had an idea of what was needed to open a shop, but no idea of how to go about it. i asked for advice as everyone has to start somewhere, all i got was abuse


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

he isnt ready if he has to ask these sorts of questions i posted a lot earlier and i will again


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

as i said before somethimes it is just a matter of understanding, i belive that i will find it hard as well when i have to fill out that form as well, as i will either not understand the question at all and will have to get a friend to explain or i will just not have a clue on what they want in my answer


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> as i said before somethimes it is just a matter of understanding, i belive that i will find it hard as well when i have to fill out that form as well, as i will either not understand the question at all and will have to get a friend to explain or i will just not have a clue on what they want in my answer


Surely that's the point of the form? If you can't even fill in the form, then you shouldn't be considering that particular career path surely?

(btw, before the flaming starts, I mean from a point of view of 'not understanding the questions' or 'or what they want in my answer' rather than a general difficulty in reading or writing which are completely different things.)


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i do have trouble at time understanding what a question is about, and if it is not explain in great detail. so i know i am gonna find it had filling the form out


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello,

I think most councils will have you complete the full licence application, even if you don't intend on selling live-mammals. That is the case here in Edinburgh.


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

lol, im laughing at the mugs that are being hostile.
to all the other people that helped, THANKS ALOT.
and the people that wasted time, thanks too... for wasting your time, i feel great for WASTNG YOUR TIME.
however, ive opened a pet shop now, THANKS MUGS.


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Heres one good rule of thumb, if you need to ask on a public forum what is required to open a pet shop - you are not ready to open a pet shop, all the info you could possibly need is out there for you to find, if you are correctly motivated you will already have this info, If you cant fill in the form - you are not ready to own a pet shop, if you dont think VAT will matter - you are not ready to open a pet shop, If you havent already liased with your local council and told them what you propose to do and asked for their input and suggestions first - then you are not ready to open a pet shop, if you havent found out who the vet is that will be doing your inspection and asked their opinion - you are not ready to open a pet shop. Submitting a pet shop licence application shouldn't be like doing a school test and hoping you pass, you should be working with these people to ensure you get approved and that they know what you are planning and you know exactly what they will require and expect of you. Never ever ever lie in a professional capacity as it will bite you later down the line.


 
thanks for wasting your time, i laughed.


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think most councils will have you complete the full licence application, even if you don't intend on selling live-mammals. That is the case here in Edinburgh.


 
thanks robbie, all the best!


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> Why are quite a few of you guys being hostile towards him? He is only asking a question. This is what the forum is for. Just give the guy some advice


 
thanks snakekeeper, all the best!


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> i had an idea of what was needed to open a shop, but no idea of how to go about it. i asked for advice as everyone has to start somewhere, all i got was abuse


 
thanks rosanna especially for fighting OFF THESE MUGS.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey thats fine, let me know how things go with your shop as i said i will be doing it in 5 years as well


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

Berber King said:


> You read through loads of posts just to quote that,and have insulted more people as your thread goes on.Good luck with your venture,you are really going to need it......


 
yeah alright mr hypocrite!


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> I think the issue is people consider he has made a fair few rude posts to other members asking questions, and now he asks rather basic questions(considering he wants to run a business) himself...and seems to think VAT and such isn't part of running a pet shop..


 
point proven, thanks joey.


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

southpython said:


> @ rosanna123
> 
> Your problem is that you go into threads, defending the WRONG people from good forum members and then you get yourself into arguments when there was no need for you to go and defend that person anyway. From what ive been told via other forum members, this is what you seem to do, day in day out.
> 
> Now, if he had a better attitude before and On this thread then things may have turned out better and people would of been happy to help him.


 
" From what ive been told via other forum members, this is what you seem to do, day in day out."

yeah, no surprises there, youve been "TOLD" by "other members" thats what she does, wow... how quickly does the word get around on RFUK lol.. i came to ask a question and i can already see the men on here bitch although youre a little boy.

im good, i only check the posts every few weeks. you sados do this everyday, i feel sorry for you.

to the people that backed me up, thanks. all the best


----------



## reptile products uk (Apr 14, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Your only other posts are to call people "doughnuts" for sensible questions,and then you ask this,your either really dumb or a troll,which is it?


 
keep reading my other posts on this thread and ive shown the whole forum youre a hypocrite, you swore at people three times in one post :whistling2:

you sad :censor:'er


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

reptile products uk said:


> thanks for wasting your time, i laughed.


thats great, good on you, hope it was a real belly laugh too, so what can we look out for from "reptile products uk" then, or is that the name of your pet shop?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I read through alot of threads on RFUK just to learn and get peoples different opinions, i hate it when i see people slagging each other off and arguing its very imature!! I beleive that everything on here is relevent in some way or another so why do people have to reply or retaliate with stupid abusive comments? Every one on heres obviously got stuff in common or they wouldnt be on here just chill the :censor: out and all have fun, were all here to learn or give advice.


----------

